# Seltsames weißes etwas



## Dr. Gediman (6. Okt. 2010)

An dem Schlauch unserer Teichpumpe hat sich etwas weißes angesetzt (siehe Foto). Es sieht aus wie eine tote Alge, doch da es scheinbar wächst, kann es kaum tot sein, also was ist es?

 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hallo Dr. Gedimann,
Dein Bild ist für mich leider nicht sehr aufschlußreich, doch glaube ich, an meinem SiFi ähnliche Ablagerungen zu haben... .
Es sieht nach irgendwelchen Eier, oder "Minischnecken" bzw. -__ muscheln oder ähnlichem Getier aus. in den ovalen, harten Schalen (weiß-gelblich) ist noch irgendwas drin. Es würde mich daher auch sehr interessieren, was bei Dir so diagnostiziert wird. Mein SiFi ist absolut dunkel, daher ist es schon mal interessant. Um "natürliche", also "nichtbiologische" Kalkablagerungen handelt es sich auch bei mir um keinen Fall, da alle "Objekte" in etwa gleich groß (1-3 mm) und gleich geformt sind.


----------



## danyvet (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

hey, das sieht ja fast aus wie ein Baumschwamm. Leider kann ich dir auch keine Antwort geben, aber es interessiert mich auch brennend, was da raus kommt. Irgendjemand hier wird das schon wissen, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## karsten. (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hallo

google doch mal unter Ephydatia fluviatilis 

Viel kann man mit so einem Bild nicht anfangen 

wie wäre es mit einem Makro an Land und einer Beschreibung der Struktur 

bis dann


----------



## Nikolai (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hallo Dr. Gedimann,
es ist ja nicht viel zu erkennen, aber eine Ähnlichkeit mit einem Süßwasserschwamm glaube ich zu sehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Dr. Gediman (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*



danyvet schrieb:


> hey, das sieht ja fast aus wie ein Baumschwamm. Leider kann ich dir auch keine Antwort geben, aber es interessiert mich auch brennend, was da raus kommt. Irgendjemand hier wird das schon wissen, da bin ich mir sicher


Ja da hast Du Recht! 



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> google doch mal unter Ephydatia fluviatilis
> 
> ...





Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Dr. Gedimann,
> es ist ja nicht viel zu erkennen, aber eine Ähnlichkeit mit einem Süßwasserschwamm glaube ich zu sehen.
> 
> Gruß Nikolai



Ein Schwamm im Teich, das wäre natürlich etwas tolles, aber glauben kann ich es irgendwie nicht :shock

Dieses weiße Etwas ist weich und faserig, ganz ähnlich wie Fadenalgen und zerfällt leicht. Allerdings klebt es sehr fest am dem Schlauch.
Wenn man versucht es abzumachen zerfällt es in kleine Stücken, holt man diese dann an Land schrumpfen sie zusammen, ähnlich wie es Algen tun. Und dann kann man wirklich nichts mehr erkennen...



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Dr. Gedimann,
> Dein Bild ist für mich leider nicht sehr aufschlußreich, doch glaube ich, an meinem SiFi ähnliche Ablagerungen zu haben... .
> Es sieht nach irgendwelchen Eier, oder "Minischnecken" bzw. -__ muscheln oder ähnlichem Getier aus. in den ovalen, harten Schalen (weiß-gelblich) ist noch irgendwas drin. Es würde mich daher auch sehr interessieren, was bei Dir so diagnostiziert wird. Mein SiFi ist absolut dunkel, daher ist es schon mal interessant. Um "natürliche", also "nichtbiologische" Kalkablagerungen handelt es sich auch bei mir um keinen Fall, da alle "Objekte" in etwa gleich groß (1-3 mm) und gleich geformt sind.


auch nicht schlecht 
Ich denke aber da hast Du etwas anderes, denn hart und fest ist das bei mir nicht


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Zitat: "Ein Schwamm im Teich, das wäre natürlich etwas tolles, aber glauben kann ich es irgendwie nicht."

Da hast du recht. Es ist in der Tat faszinierend, einen Schwamm im Teich bei seiner Entwicklung zuzuschauen. Nach deiner Beschreibung nach hast du tatsächlich keinen Schwamm. Es werden wohl so eine Art Fadenalgen sein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Dr. Gediman (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Ja das vermute ich auch, mich irritiert nur die weiß/graue Farbe. Das sieht auf Deinen Fotos ganz anders aus.
Was immer es ist, es wächst rapide weiter


----------



## Dr. Gediman (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Ich habe heute entdeckt, das sich die Pflanze wohl ausgebreitet hat.
Ich hab hier mal ein paar Fotos gemacht, wo man etwas mehr erkennen dürfte! Allerdings sind die Pflanzen auf den Fotos (noch?) viel kleiner als die an der Pumpe


----------



## Limnos (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hi

Ich halte es für die Überwinterungsgebilde einer Moostierchen-Art, evtl. Plumatella fungosa.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hast du nicht zufällig ein Mikroskop oder kennst jemanden mit einem solchen? Dann könnte man zumindest schon mal sagen, ob das Tierchens oder Algen oder Pilze oder sonst was sind....


----------



## Dr. Gediman (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich halte es für die Überwinterungsgebilde einer Moostierchen-Art, evtl. Plumatella fungosa.
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir mal bei Google ein paar Bilder dazu angesehen und die Überwinterungsgebilde sehen mir etwas faseriger aus, als die Pflanze die ich fotografiert habe. Aber dennoch danke für die Idee!



danyvet schrieb:


> Hast du nicht zufällig ein Mikroskop oder kennst jemanden mit einem solchen? Dann könnte man zumindest schon mal sagen, ob das Tierchens oder Algen oder Pilze oder sonst was sind....


Ich hab nur ein kleines Mikroskop, aber ich habs dennoch damit mal ausprobiert.
Hier die Probe:
 

Ich konnte leider keine guten Aufnahmen machen, aber ich habe folgendes festgestellt: Es gibt ein faseriges Grundgerüst an dessen Außenseite Lebewesen leben (eventuell Einzeller). Diese Lebewesen haben sich bewegt und verformt, es besteht also kein Zweifel, das sie leben. Ich denke diese Lebewesen sind auch für die weiße Farbe verantwortlich.

Ein Tier in groß (750x):  
(450x)  

Hier kann man die Struktur des Grundgerüstes erahnen, oben sieht man die Umrisse eines dieser Lebewesen (450x):
 

Und hier sieht man die Anhäufung dieser Lebewesen am Rand (100x):
   

Und noch etwas interessantes: ich hab noch ein größeres, längliches Lebewesen entdeckt (mittig) (100x)


----------



## Limnos (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hi

Die Bilder nachen mich noch etwas sicherer, dass es sich um Moostierchenkolonien handelt. Die kugeligen Gebilde scheinen mir nämlich Statoblasten zu sein, die als Überwinterungsorgane gebildet werden. Das etwas andere Aussehen gegenüber Bildern kann daran liegen, dass sich die Kolonien nun in der Auflösung befinden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Dr. Gediman (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hiho!

In der Auflösung? die Gebilde wachsen und wachsen und vermehren sich nun schon an anderen Stellen im Teich 

Bisher ist Dein Vorschlag der beste, also gehe ich mal einfach davon aus, das Du recht hast 

Es gibt sicherlich ganz unterschiedliche Überwinterungsgebilde, allerdings die die ich im Internet gefunden habe, haben nach außen hin längere Fransen, die Gebilde im Teich jedoch sehen aus wie Pilze und haben keine Fransen :?


----------



## Limnos (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hi

Nichts gegen Dein Mikroskop, aber bei der Auflösung (der Bilder) würde man die Fransen auch gar nicht erkennen. Außerdem sind die Statoblasten verschiedener Moostierchen auch unterschiedlich gestaltet. Die Art Plumatella fruticosa kann ich übrigens inzwischen ausschließen, sie hat langovale Statoblasten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hmm, sieht interessant aus.
Ist dieses weiße Gebilde immernoch im Teich? Oder hat sich daran etwas verändert in den letzten 10 Tagen?


----------



## Dr. Gediman (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Nichts gegen Dein Mikroskop, aber bei der Auflösung (der Bilder) würde man die Fransen auch gar nicht erkennen. Außerdem sind die Statoblasten verschiedener Moostierchen auch unterschiedlich gestaltet. Die Art Plumatella fruticosa kann ich übrigens inzwischen ausschließen, sie hat langovale Statoblasten.
> 
> ...


Na gegen das kleine Mikroskop kannst Du gerne etwas haben 
Die Fäden die ich allerdings meinte müsste man mit dem bloßen Auge erkennen können.
http://www.bryozoans.nl/pictures/en/plumatella_fungosa.html
diese Art sieht mir etwas "wolliger" aus, als das was ich im Teich gefunden habe. Gibt es eine Übersicht über die verschiedenen anderen Arten?
Meine sieht eher pilzförmig aus und bildet flache runde Strukturen.
Danke!



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Hmm, sieht interessant aus.
> Ist dieses weiße Gebilde immernoch im Teich? Oder hat sich daran etwas verändert in den letzten 10 Tagen?


Oja das ist noch immer da, vornehmlich an der Teichpumpe und dort wächst es weiter. Inzwischen haben sich schon mehrere kleinere Exemplare im Umfeld von 2-3m im Teich an Pflanzen und Steinen gebildet, als würde die Ausbreitung von der Pumpe her ausgehen:
 

Ich hoffe mal das ich mir damit keine Plage eingehandelt habe 


Eine weitere Frage habe ich aber noch: Die Pumpe soll aus dem Wasser, was mach ich mit dem Zeugs? Soll ich es abpulen und dann irgendwo zurück in den Teich legen?


----------



## danyvet (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Sehr interessant, dieses weiße Dings.
Könntest du mal versuchen, es vorsichtig raus zu nehmen, in ein dunkles Gefäß mit Wasser geben (kl. Tuppergschirrl) und dann in Ruhe, wenn möglich mit Makro fotografieren? Vielleicht wird es noch ein bissl schärfer und man kann Details besser erkennen?


----------



## Dr. Gediman (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Na klar! Ich hab mal nen blaues Gefäß genommen, da ich denke, dass der Kontrast dann am besten ist.
Schärfer bekomme ichs leider nicht hin. Ich hab schon zwei Kameras benutzt, aber denke da muss ich noch etwas üben 

Man erkennt deutlich die dunkle Grundstruktur und diesen Rand aus kleinen weißen Punkten. Und diese Punkte habe ich wohl auch unter dem Mikroskop gesehen.
Als ich diesen Ableger in das Gefäß gelegt hatte, lag er flach auf dem Boden, doch nach einiger Zeit ist er nach oben geschwommen. Ich vermute das sich Luftblasen gebildet haben, zumindest sieht es auf den hinteren Fotos so aus.


----------



## Limnos (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hi

Ich komme mit den realen Größen nicht klar. Welche Größe haben etwa die weißen Kügelchen, die an der grauen faserigen Masse sind? Wenn sie ca 1 mm groß sind, könnte es sich um "Gemmulae" eines Süßwasserschwammes handeln, entweder von Spongilla lacustris oder eher von Ephydatia spec.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Dr. Gediman (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hiho!

Achso, ja das hätte ich dran schreiben können 
nein sie sind deutlich kleiner als 1mm. der gesamte Ableger auf den letzten Fotos war etwa 1cm lang.
Aber ich muss schon zugeben, das mir die Schwammtheorie am besten gefiele 

Also bleibts wohl erstmal bei Gebilden von Moostierchen


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hallo,
inzwischen habe ich meinen SiFi ausgebaut. Euren Beiträgen nach zu urteilen, hat sich da m. M. nach ein Süßwasserschwamm festgesetzt. So werde ich die Kalkhüllen mal fotografieren. Velleicht hilft das dem einem oder anderen.
Was die Wasserhärte im Teich betrifft, kann ich mir das vorstellen. So ein Tier im Filter heißt doch, dass es um die Wasserqualität gut bestellt ist?


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Aus aktuellem Anlass hab ich diesen Thread wieder ausgegraben. Ich hab nämlich jetzt auch sowas in meinem Teich. Heute erst hab ich es entdeckt. Es sitzt an einem Stengel eines Hechtkrauts, an der Unterseite eines dicken Seerosenrhizoms sowie an einem Pflanzkorb und an einer Wäscheleine (die hab ich an 2 Ecken der Pflanzkörbe angebracht in Form einer Schlinge, damit ich die Körbe rausholen kann).
Da ich ja besonders neugierig bin, hab ich mir so ein Ding mal raus geholt. Es ist sehr weich-gallertig und an der Oberfläche hat es gaaaanz wunzige weiße Punkterl.

 

Unterm Mikroskop sah ich dann, dass diese weißen Punkterl Flimmerhärchen haben, also müssten es mMn Wimpertierchen sein. Leider hab ich vom dem Ding unterm Mikroskop kein Bild gemacht, weil ich das Gebilde so schnell wie möglich wieder ins Wasser tun wollte, damit es nicht abstirbt   aber es sieht im Prinzip ja genauso aus wie das von Gediman, nur dass man eben die Flimmerhärchen flimmern sieht 
Ich bin jetzt noch am Suchen in meinem schlauen Buch, welche Art es genau sein könnte, aber jedenfalls bin ich absolut sicher, dass es was "gutes" ist. Wimpertierchen fressen ja Algen 


edit: ich seh grad, die Mikroskopiebilder auf der vorigen Seite sind wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei  ich versuche in den nächsten Tage bessere zu machen


----------



## Limnos (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hi Dany 

Ich habe auch mal an Glockentierchen gedacht, die manchmal dichte Kolonien bilden. Aber unter dem Mikroskop müsste man erkennen können, dass sie unaufhörlich ihren Stiel kontrahieren und wieder strecken. Ich habe mal hier ein paar Bilder davon eingestellt. Sie sind in einem Aquarium entstanden, wo sie an der Scheibe und an Blättern des Nixkrautes (Najas sp.) saßen. Die ersten beiden Bilder sind ohne Mikroskop entstanden.


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ja, ich denke, du hast recht. Glockentierchen haben ja auch Flimmerhärchen (sind ja auch Wimpertierchen, oder?  )
Ich schau mir das morgen oder am Wochenende nochmal an. Jetzt wo du es sagst, bild ich mir ein, ich hätte was zucken sehen, kann schon gut sein, dass das die Stiele waren. Ich werde genauer drauf achten. Aber ich glaube, das ist des Rätsels Lösung! Allerdings stand in meinen Buch bei keinem anderen Wimpertierchen außer Ophrydium versatile, dass sie Kolonien mit einem Gallert bilden


----------



## Limnos (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hi Dany

Gallerte habe ich bei Glockentierchen noch nicht beobachtet, Ich frage mich deshalb, ob das Gebilde was Grundlage dieses threads war nicht zwei Sachen sind? Eine unbekannte Basis, auf der sich eine Glockentierchenkolonie gebildet hat. In einem anderen Forum tauchen Bilder auf, wo sich Glockentierchen auf Garnelen im Kopfbereich angesiedelt hatten. Sie sind i.A. Anzeiger für organisch eutrophiertes (nährstoffreiches) Wasser.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hmmm, das könnte natürlich auch sein, dass das Gallert da war und die Tierchen sich drauf ansiedeln. Ich werde das beobachten, wenn das Gallert aber auch mehr wird, also größer, dann können wir aber schon davon ausgehen, dass es von den Tierchen gebildet wird, oder nicht?
So und jetzt geh ich mal so ein Teil rausfischen und unters Mikroskop legen. Melde mich dann wieder


----------



## danyvet (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

So, da bin ich wieder. Ist gar nicht so leicht, das scharf zu bekommen, die Flimmern gehen soooo schnell.... 
ich denke, es sind wirklich Glockentierchen. Man kann den Stiel tw. deutlich erkennen.

       

Das Gallert dürfte wirklich von etwas anderem sein. Vielleicht einfach ein Gallert aus irgendwelchen Algen oder ehemalige Schneckenlaichgallerte, wobei, dafür ist es tw. zu groß, hmmm.... was auch immer. Wie gesagt, ich werde es in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen weiter beobachten und weiter berichten.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*



danyvet schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass hab ich diesen Thread wieder ausgegraben. Ich hab nämlich jetzt auch sowas in meinem Teich. Heute erst hab ich es entdeckt. Es sitzt an einem Stengel eines Hechtkrauts, an der Unterseite eines dicken Seerosenrhizoms sowie an einem Pflanzkorb und an einer Wäscheleine (die hab ich an 2 Ecken der Pflanzkörbe angebracht in Form einer Schlinge, damit ich die Körbe rausholen kann).
> Da ich ja besonders neugierig bin, hab ich mir so ein Ding mal raus geholt. Es ist sehr weich-gallertig und an der Oberfläche hat es gaaaanz wunzige weiße Punkterl.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 81551
> ...


Hey! Das sieht tatsächlich genauso aus wie bei mir!
Ich hab es zwar schon länger nicht gesehen (war wohl der Winter schuld) aber ich hab ja Fotos 
Also ist es endlich geklärt, danke!


----------



## danyvet (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hallo Gediman,

ja, manches dauert ein bissl länger, aber letztendlich kommen wir bei fast allen Rätseln zu einer Lösung  zum Glück hab ich deinen Thread wieder gefunden, obwohl die ersten paar Mal bei der Suche ziemlich erfolglos war  ich hatte ja  mehr, wie der Titel des Threads war.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*



danyvet schrieb:


> ich hatte ja  mehr, wie der Titel des Threads war.



Hahaaa!
Ja das glaub ich Dir!

Viele Grüße


----------



## danyvet (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

übrigens hab ich den Eindruck, dass das Gallertdings auf dem die Glockentierchen sitzen, doch größer wird 
ist das bei dir auch so, Gediman?


----------



## Dr. Gediman (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*



danyvet schrieb:


> übrigens hab ich den Eindruck, dass das Gallertdings auf dem die Glockentierchen sitzen, doch größer wird
> ist das bei dir auch so, Gediman?



ich hab es seit dem Winter ja nicht wieder gesehen, aber ja es wuchs quasi täglich


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*

Hier mal 2 Bilder im Abstand von ca. 10 Tagen


----------



## Dr. Gediman (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Bilder im Abstand von ca. 10 Tagen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 85861 Anhang anzeigen 85862



Ahja, doch doch das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Genauso sah es bei mir auch aus und der Fortschritt lief ebenso


----------



## danyvet (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seltsames weißes etwas*



Dr. Gediman schrieb:


> Ahja, doch doch das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Genauso sah es bei mir auch aus und der Fortschritt lief ebenso



und heuer nix?
Bei mir sitzen die auch massenweise an den Wurzeln der Krebsscheren (bzw. an der "Nabelschnur", die Mutter und Tochter KS verbindet)


----------

